# LKM Farms-2019



## lkmartin1230 (Jan 6, 2019)

It has been a while since I updated on my herd! Summer 2018 was terrible. We had someone feed our goats something they shouldn't have without our knowledge and lost several does. I then sold 9 more and got my herd down to 7 for the summer/fall to start college! All but one of my does kidded in December right before Christmas. I have so far 7 kids total: 1 set of triplets, 1 set of twins and 2 sets of singles. 3 bucklings, 4 doelings. Waiting for the last doe to kid anytime now. I also added a new nigerian dwarf buck to herd on December 30th(my birthday goat as I have been calling him haha). I also was offered to buy back two of the does I sold over the summer and bought them back. Hope everybody has a great 2019!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 6, 2019)

lkmartin1230 said:


> We had someone feed our goats something they shouldn't have


Was it fed intentionally?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry for your losses. Hope school is going well for you. Grats on the new herd sire and new kids.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jan 6, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Was it fed intentionally?


I have a relative that threw in black hay with them while I was at work and they had eaten it before I knew what happened. He knew better than to do it, but did it anyways.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jan 6, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Sorry for your losses. Hope school is going well for you. Grats on the new herd sire and new kids.


Thank you! School is going great!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jan 7, 2019)

Pic 1- Snowflake my 20 year old welsh cross and one of the babies.
Pic 2-"Skye" the new buck.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 6, 2019)

So Skye had to be sold not even 2 weeks after arriving because he was jumping fences, no matter how tall they were and getting into the road. So I'm officially looking for another buck once again.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2019)

Love the pony picture with the tiny baby goat. That baby doesn't even come up above the pony's pasterns! LOL 

Hope you find a new buck that doesn't jump fences.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you. I'm most likely going to get that picture printed and frame it
Oh me too....it took me a year to decide on a buck and now it'll probably be another year haha


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jun 7, 2019)

More 2019 kids! 1 single doeling and twins 1 doeling and 1 buckling.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 7, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2019)

Cute kids! Congrats!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jun 9, 2019)

Also new for 2019, we will be adding some stuff to the farm while I continue to look for more acreage. When I find a new place, I will start a thread about the barn building and everything related to building the farm. Hoping to find a new place by next summer.


----------

